# Serious problem with the blower



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

When I turn on my fan I'm hearing a ticking noise coming from under the dash on the passenger side. When I shut the fan off the noise stops. There's also something in the engine thats making some louder noise than it should when the fans on. Doesn't matter if its heat, cold air or a/c is on. Its as long as the fan is on. Anyone have tips on what I can do? Where I can look to replace the blower motor?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

its a ticking noise, I was reading a post that said it had something to do with the door not being shut, and its the gear slipping. Any idea how to replace this or how much it would be to replace?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Maybe a piece of leaf or something else is loose in the blower motor. Just pull the blower motor off and confirm what is going on.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Seriously....No one knows what this is or how to fix it? I dont think it could be debris in there, I wasn't aware of an air intake on the floor.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

*Solution to problem*

It actually did end up being a leaf, a full leaf, I have no idea how it got in the blower motor but it did. 

First I took off 6 screws that held in the glove box and surrounding trim.

I then disconnected the 2 connectors going into the motor along with the plastic tube that connects to it. 

Took out the 3 screws that hold the motor in and the motor dropped out. Sure enough just a single leaf, the rest was perfectly clean.

Hope this helps anyone else who has this problem.


----------

